# wifi problems



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

It may be a driver issue.

Vista is old, windows 7 is a little newer.

Check to see if the wifi adapter is windows 7 compatible. If it is, download the correct patch/driver for it to work with windows 7. If not, get a new wifi adapter that is windows 7 compatible. Just a suggestion.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

How do i know of its compatible ? I cant download anything if i cant connect. It does say something about no driver though.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

You are on the internet communicating with me so you must have some sort of internet access. 

Call or go directly to the manufacture's website of smc (click on link) and see if there is a patch or work around that will work with windows 7. They should be able to help you out better.

I'm sure if you go directly to the manufacture or google it, you will find a solution.

http://www.smc.com/en-global/home


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If it were me, I would go to amazon.com or best buy. They have them for about 10 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/Laptone-150Mbps-Hi-speed-Wireless-Raspberry/dp/B004S7WTJQ


----------

